# Hello friends



## dummy (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi, I am Dummy. I am trying my hand at writing.  I will be posting mostly short stories, but am weary of my work. Critique will be fully welcome!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Aug 22, 2015)

Well, Hi, er, Dummy. Welcome to our happy home. 


Okay here's the lowdown. Once you have ten valid posts anywhere except for the word games and procrastination central, you will be able to post your own creative works. You will also be able to choose your own signature and avatar.

We also have the mentors in purple lurking around to help you with any writing needs you may have or to help you navigate the forum.

So go explore and get to know us a little. Welcome


----------



## Ariel (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi Dummy!  Welcome to the forums.


----------



## blazeofglory (Aug 22, 2015)

Our horizon expands a little more with your arrival and our family is enlarged and strengthened.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Aug 22, 2015)

Hail!


----------



## escorial (Aug 22, 2015)

View attachment 9408


----------



## Blade (Aug 22, 2015)

:welcome:Welcome to the forums dummy.

I think that dialogue and discussion with other writers tens to be an excellent stimulant and helps ward off becoming stale. Left alone with you own work for a certain length of time can lead what should be a pleasure into becoming an irritating burden.:livid:

Please have a good look around the boards to see all that is going on and feel free to join in discussions or comment on other peoples posted work. If you have any questions please feel free to ask.:encouragement: Good luck with your writing endeavours.


----------



## dummy (Aug 22, 2015)

Thank you for the warm welcomes!


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Aug 22, 2015)

Welcome, Dummy!  That... that name is going to take some getting used to.

If learning and growing is what you're looking to do, you've come to the right place!  This is a wonderful community full of supportive people.  I see you've already been getting out and about, hope you've liked what you've seen so far, and hope you'll continue to participate!  Only three more valid posts until your Trial is over and you get to experience the full benefits of membership.

If you've got any questions, don't hesitate to ask!  Looking forward to seeing what you've got to share with us, see you around the forum!


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Aug 23, 2015)

Hello there,

Welcome, do not be weary, dreary or ever feary!! Relax, enjoy and post.


----------



## mytickledwords (Aug 23, 2015)

Welcome!  I'm new as well.  Looking forward to reading your work!


----------

